

The Pitchforks Are Coming - jhchen
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/06/the-pitchforks-are-coming-for-us-plutocrats-108014_Page4.html#.U7b7yI1dUi4

======
greenyoda
This is the 18th post of the same article:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/prefix/0/The%20Pit...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/prefix/0/The%20Pitchforks%20Are%20Coming)

